# Flora glo,Aqua Glo or Power Glo



## The Codfather (Jan 9, 2006)

My 12g low light/tech tank can only take 1 15w bulb. Which is the best ?


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

The Codfather said:


> My 12g low light/tech tank can only take 1 15w bulb. Which is the best ?


I am in the same boat for my 10g, if I decide to keep it low light/tech.

I went to Hagen's website and the lumen output + color temperature = Life Glo as the best bulb, that simple .


----------



## The Codfather (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone ?????????


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

As quoted from some nut on the web



> Now you may have already tried to grow plants with your stock lighting fixture. And chances are the numbskull at the Local Fish Store may have sold you a "Magic Plant Bulb" for your fixture. Well those "Magic Bulbs" won't help a bit till you get into the 2 wpg range.


In short "Magic Bulbs" don't make up for lack of light. Any bulb in the correct color range 5500-10,000k will work. But spending $20 on a "Magic Bulb" doesn't do squat.


----------



## The Codfather (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for being so rude.........I am a novice and was only asking.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

IME, life glo and aqua glo were the most pleasing to the eye. 

They grew my plants just fine when I was starting out.


----------



## The Codfather (Jan 9, 2006)

The aqua glo says it 18000k is that not to harsh ?


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Power glo user here...  

Hey rex... how come those 20W hagen bulb is sooo cheap down here (well... they are still more expensive at $4+ each compared to dirt cheap 6700k local philips. Is it Hagen = korea?)
No offence... I also use regular house daylight bulb. You know, I'm quite a cheap bastard :icon_redf 

Anyway, despite the 18,000k rating, those glo bulb is useful for growing plants. The issue here is preferance. In my perception, Power glo emits somewhat pinkish light and it brings out the colour of the fish in my small tank. It is a matter of taste, really. You might find them either unapealling or attractive.


----------



## The Codfather (Jan 9, 2006)

Better than arcadia bulbs........I currently have a tropical grow, but read the aqua and power glo are good to but the thing that confused me was the glo bulbs are 18000k


----------

